
DARPA Races to Create a “Firebreak” Treatment for the Coronavirus - lgats
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/bionics/darpas-firebreak-treatment-for-the-coronavirus
======
bittersourspicy
There's a recent HN article that describes how E-64d & Camostat prevent the
two known pathways that lead to infection. So, that would be a prophylactic of
yet unknown safety, dosage and duration, not a vaccine and not a cure.

